# Egypts shame



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Abu Bakr al-Guindy, director of the Central Agency for Public Mobilization and Statistics, said Thursday that there are 1.594 million children between the ages of five and 17 working in Egypt, of which 87.4 percent give their wages to their parents.

Guindy also said that girls constitute 21 percent of the total child labor market, which is divided equally between Upper Egypt and the Delta, and that the children involved are subjected to harsh working conditions.

Fadya Abdel Salam, director of the Institute of National Planning, estimated the child labor market in Egypt at 2 to 3 million children.

Translated from the Arabic Edition


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Notice the conflicting numbers... I would say the upper numbers are more closer to the truth.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Apparently the child labour survey was prepared in collaboration with the ILO and is supposed to be "the first scientific, internationally acknowledged assessment of the child labour situation in Egypt". Taking into account that many of these child labourers have no papers to start with I am very skeptical about the figures they've come up with. This looks to me like a huge under estimate.

Ahram Online published a full article on this:

1.6 million underage workers in Egypt: Official figures - Economy - Business - Ahram Online


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

Noticed that most of the garbage collectors appointed by the Governates use their children to actually collect the garbage of the streets here in Maadi. The older boys (between 14 to 16) smacks the smaller ones around (between 6 to 8) quite often, if they do not work fast enough for there liking. A couple of weeks ago I stopped, and interfered in such a incidence, but of cause, what does that help?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

gerhardme1954 said:


> Noticed that most of the garbage collectors appointed by the Governates use their children to actually collect the garbage of the streets here in Maadi. The older boys (between 14 to 16) smacks the smaller ones around (between 6 to 8) quite often, if they do not work fast enough for there liking. A couple of weeks ago I stopped, and interfered in such a incidence, but of cause, what does that help?


It's not just zabaleen, child labour is used in almost every unskilled type of job because kids are cheaper and easier to "handle". These kids are missing school and growing to be illiterate adults which of course puts them in a catch-22: their children are likely to end up like them 

Poverty is the root of many problems in Egypt and I think it will be interesting to read political programs by the different parties and how they intend to tackle this specific issue of children rights, amongst other things.


----------



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Notice the conflicting numbers... I would say the upper numbers are more closer to the truth.



MORE CLOSER..??? 

You've been reading the thread on Americanisms, haven't you..?


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Just a point of clarification--I am an American, and I have never used the phrase "more closer" except as a quote or to mock certain regions of the US... Not every American butchers the English language! LOL


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

That's much more better ! And we don't want no more of it.....Whoteva...

Amazin' how our language deteriorates with integration and text speak.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

txlstewart said:


> Just a point of clarification--I am an American, and I have never used the phrase "more closer" except as a quote or to mock certain regions of the US... Not every American butchers the English language! LOL


Yes, you are absolutely right, Brits are very capable of butchering the language without help from others :clap2:

"can you borrow me some money?" makes me cringe, as does hearing people pronounce "specifically" as "pecifically" :doh:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

txlstewart said:


> ..... Not every American butchers the English language! LOL


so why do I get a choice between UK English and US English on my computer ???


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Yes, you are absolutely right, Brits are very capable of butchering the language without help from others :clap2:
> 
> "can you borrow me some money?" makes me cringe, as does hearing people pronounce "specifically" as "pecifically" :doh:


errr we have REGIONAL dialects - and are even creating more of them - a good example is "chav speak" init mate


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> errr we have REGIONAL dialects - and are even creating more of them - a good example is "chav speak" init mate


it's nothing to do with dialects: you can't borrow someone money, you can lend them money  This is about not knowing the meaning of the word!

Regional dialects yes, but the example (mispronounced "specifically") I used to hear across London, not saying London English is the one and only, but most educated people can pronounce the word correctly even if they have different accents


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

US / English on pc..... differences in spelling I believe.

Now back to topic


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

*Street children*

This is awful 

"The police themselves are also accused of abusing the children, forcing them to pose as drug dealers or prostitutes in sting operations. They are threatened with “police parties,” gang rape by all of the officers on duty, if they do not comply, said Mossallam."

Street children among those who stand to gain from revolution | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> This is awful
> 
> "The police themselves are also accused of abusing the children, forcing them to pose as drug dealers or prostitutes in sting operations. They are threatened with “police parties,” gang rape by all of the officers on duty, if they do not comply, said Mossallam."
> 
> Street children among those who stand to gain from revolution | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt




Indeed it is, the police have always abused street children I used to see them hitting them when they were being taken into the police station.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Can this civilization ever pull themselves into this century?

Eco.


----------

